# Colors



## Pond_Lilly (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a photo of wild-caught red-foot (and btw I personally do not approve selling/buying wild-caught animals, but its the topic for another heated debate 

However, look at those colors! My question is, what determines this vibrant coloration? Is it a specific diet? If so, what is it? Does the color of food has anything to do with it, like for example it does in birds, like flamingos and spoonbills? Or is it temperature, humidity, etc?


----------



## terryo (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think there is anything more beautiful than a "Wild Caught"...anything....if only they weren't cuaght. I've seen many CB adult animals that were just as colorful, so I really don't have an answer to your question. But I have to say, that is one beautiful animal.


----------



## Pond_Lilly (Dec 28, 2011)

terryo said:


> I don't think there is anything more beautiful than a "Wild Caught"...anything....if only they weren't cuaght. I've seen many CB adult animals that were just as colorful, so I really don't have an answer to your question. But I have to say, that is one beautiful animal.



I've read some opinions that colors do fade with age, but this animal clearly indicates that it is not always the case. I do agree, this animal is stunning.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Dec 28, 2011)

Also note how fantastically smooth that shell is...another seemingly difficult feature to achieve in captivity.

I definitely think its a combination of a lot of things. Just the right ratio of sunlight, foliage cover, as well as part of their natural diet that we have yet to replicate in captivity. Like many herps, they are certainly eating things in their native environments that we simply do not have access to, or are even aware of. I would imagine certain types of plants are a large part of it to in term of keeping that vivid coloration to adulthood.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks to me as if someone oiled the carapace then rubbed off all the oil. But, no matter what...its a very pretty redfoot.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 1, 2012)

Also, consider genetics...some are just naturally extremely colorful, and if that specimen mates w/ another naturally extremely colorful specimen, there's a good chance that some or all of their descendents with be extremely colorful...sometimes there'll be little pockets of specimens that all all extra colorful, due to intermingling bloodlines and being cut off from others with less colorful genes...

"Cherry head" redfoots are an example.


----------



## Tccarolina (Jan 4, 2012)

Genetics determine the potential, and which areas of skin and shell will be colored, along with the color and shade. Genetics may also play a role in the intensity of color that is displayed.
Diet must provide the necessary carotenoids and colors that are used, though this may or may not be a big player.
Sunlight is important in box turtles, for correct coloration to occur, at least in shell color. A turtle without enough sunlight becomes faded, or never develops intense color. Many lizards also have to have sunlight to properly produce and maintain vivid skin color, so turtles may need this as well.

Steve


----------

